# Poco Bueno Fishing Tournament in Port O'Connor



## Gettin_Skinny (Jan 30, 2011)

Does anyone know when the dates for the Poco Bueno fishing tournament in Port O'connor will be held for this year.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

3rd weekend in July


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

whatever came about that mess from last year?


----------



## Litetackle (Mar 12, 2005)

July 13-17


----------



## Ridin_Skinny (Sep 20, 2010)

Navi said:


> whatever came about that mess from last year?


Ever get an answer?


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Ridin_Skinny said:


> Ever get an answer?


No sir


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

I just think the team that had originally won (what was the boat? 'Something' Magic?) was stripped of the win (dq'd) and that was that... Said they probably wouldn't fish it again... 

They had a few days worth of stories on it in the Vic Advocate the following week, maybe see if you can check their archives...

We'll probably be down there some time this weekend to see some weighing...


----------

